# External filters for 30 liter Cube



## Ryan Young (23 Apr 2016)

Hi all,
So I purchased a Dennerle Aqua Cube 30 today from Gumtree, the tank is awesome- clean & fancy. Might have to buy a new bulb for the 11w cause it seems a bit dull and everyone i spoke to said it was bright.
Anyway...
I set it all up for a fishless cycle then to be scaped but the Dennerle nano filter it came with is so loud, I realise this is not normal, checked and made sure it was not trapped air but by the looks of it the bloke I bought it off never cleaned the propeller and it looks worn.
Therefore I thought I would prefer a SMALL external filter that will be suitable for a planted shrimp tank and need suggestions, I have seen a thread on this before but it was from 2013 and wanted to see if there were any newer filters.
Ideally I do not want to spend a fortune and will probably buy off ebay or other sites like it and it needs to be fairly compact. If any of you guys have any ideas on one it would be much appreciated.
Ryan


----------



## pepedopolous (24 Apr 2016)

JBL e401 and Aquael Minikani are new-ish. Then there's the usual Boyu and Eden 501 type filters from Ebay...

P


----------



## ndrj1 (24 Apr 2016)

Hi there,

I'd take a look at the eden 501, I ran one several years back on a modified biOrb with good results. The only problem is that it needs to be on the same level as the tank otherwise it won't run properly. Another option is the sunsun range. I think they do a small canister suitable for canons, and fairly cheap too, although i've had no experience with them.

I run a fluvial 106 on a 40 ltr nano at present and the flow is a bit too Tsunami for my liking...luckily there are no fish/inverts in the tank. Also, it is waaaaaay too noisy for my liking... so I'd steer clear of that one.

Have you considered a HOB filter? Dennerle offer a new one with a lily pipe included which is not at all intrusive looking on a cube setup..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/DENNERLE-Scapers-Flow-Hang-External-Litreilypipe/dp/B00BNEK3NQ


----------



## Ryan Young (24 Apr 2016)

Hi, thank you both for the replies, I will check them all out as this gives me a good selection to decide from.
Thanks


----------



## Lindy (24 Apr 2016)

The eheim ecco pro 130 is perfect for a tank this size. Flow can be reduced if necessary with the taps or you can use a spray bar or 'o bubble' type lily to soften flow.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

